# Kurzschlusssichere Verlegung



## Bernd2200 (19 August 2009)

Hallo,

habe eine Fragen zur Verlegung von kurzschlusssicheren Leitungen in Schaltanlagen.
Folgender Sachverhalt liegt vor: 
Im Schaltschrank wird eine mit 125A abgesicherte Leitung eingeführt und geht dort auf einen Klemmstein, der auf eine Hutschiene sitzt.
Von dem Klemmstein muss ich nun auf einen B16 Leitungsschutzschalter und einen Lasttrennschalter (20A oder 25A), die auf der gleichen Hutschiene wie der Klemmstein sitzen. 
(Entfernung des Leitungsschutzschalters/Lasttrennschalters zum Klemmstein: < 1m)

Hatte mir jetzt vorgestellt, dass ich von dem Klemmstein zu den genannten Bauteilen eine kurzschlusssichere Leitung verlege.
Als mögliche Leitungen habe ich mir die H07RN-F bzw. als Alternative die NSGAFÖU mal herausgesucht.

Welche der beiden Leitungen sollte man vorziehen?
(Laut Lapp sind beide für die kurzschluss- und erdschlusssichere Verlegung geeignet.)

Wie müssen die Leitungen verlegt werden?? 
Brauche ich dafür einen separaten (speziellen??) Verdrahtungskanal?? 
D.h. dürfen keine anderen Leitungen mit in den Verdrahtungskanal??

Vielen Dank vorab.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## knabi (19 August 2009)

Bernd2200 schrieb:


> Welche der beiden Leitungen sollte man vorziehen?
> (Laut Lapp sind beide für die kurzschluss- und erdschlusssichere Verlegung geeignet.)


 
Egal, wenn der Hersteller die Eignung bestätigt. Persönlich ziehe ich die NSGAFÖU vor.



Bernd2200 schrieb:


> Wie müssen die Leitungen verlegt werden??


Keine besonderen Anforderungen.



Bernd2200 schrieb:


> Brauche ich dafür einen separaten (speziellen??) Verdrahtungskanal??


Nein.



Bernd2200 schrieb:


> D.h. dürfen keine anderen Leitungen mit in den Verdrahtungskanal??


Doch. Die dürfen. 



Bernd2200 schrieb:


> Von dem Klemmstein muss ich nun auf einen B16 Leitungsschutzschalter


Hier mußt Du noch klären, ob der LS-Schalter überhaupt mit 125A vorgesichert werden darf (Herstellerangaben!).

Und gegebenenfalls: Falls der Abgriff vor dem Hauptschalter erfolgt, an die Kennzeichnung denken!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bernd2200 (19 August 2009)

Hallo Holger,

danke für deine Nachricht.

Eine Frage wäre da noch:
Wie bemesse ich nun den benötigten Querschnitt für die kurzschlusssichere Leitung??

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## knabi (20 August 2009)

Wie sonst auch - nach der Stromstärke, der Verlegeart und der Leitungslänge 

Bei einem LS-Schalter 16A und einem Lasttrenner 20A sowie kleiner 1m Leitungslänge würde ich hier mal salopp 6mm² empfehlen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bernd2200 (20 August 2009)

Hallo Holger,

danke für deine Nachricht.

Um nochmal den Bezug zur Norm herzustellen:
Bei der kurzschlusssicheren Verlegung der Leitung NSGAFÖU kann ich also die Tabelle B.1 der Norm VDE 0660 Teil 507 anwenden??

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## element. (24 August 2009)

knabi schrieb:


> Hier mußt Du noch klären, ob der LS-Schalter überhaupt mit 125A vorgesichert werden darf (Herstellerangaben!).


 
Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Bernd2200 (24 August 2009)

Hallo,

laut Datenblatt ist eine max. Vorsicherung bei den Möller PXL Leitungsschutzschaltern von 125A gL zulässig!

Interessieren würde mich dann in diesem Zusammenhang auch noch, wie die übliche Kennzeichnung von Leitungen aussieht, die vor dem Hauptschalter abgegriffen werden und somit auch bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter unter Spannung stehen! 

Die VDE-Normen legen ja hier nichts genaues fest. 
Habe mal davon gelesen, dass die schwarzen Aderleitungen in gelben Isolierschläuchen gesteckt werden bzw. gleich gelbe Aderleitungen verwendet werden.

Reicht es auch aus einfach schwarze Aderleitungen in den Verdrahtungskanälen zu verlegen und dann ein Hinweisschild: "Spannung auch bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter" auf dem Verdrahtungskanaldeckel anzubringen?? 
Gibt es bessere Lösungen??

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## element. (24 August 2009)

Wir machen vor dem Hauptschalter das mit dem Schlauch und was von außerhalb oder zusätzlichen Einspeisungen kommt als orange Aderleitung. Kennzeichnung mit Aufkleber auf den jeweiligen Betriebsmitteln.


----------



## jabba (24 August 2009)

Da die Leitungen bis zum Trenner , ja keine Netztrenneinrichtung haben gelten die aufgeführten Punkte:

Auf dem Kabelkanal geht nicht, da nicht unverlierbar.

Ich mache bei so etwas möglichst ein CI-Gehäuse o.ä. welches eine saubere Trennung erlaubt in die nähe der Einspeisung.



> Es wird jedoch empfohlen, solche Stromkreise mit eigenen Trenneinrichtungen zu versehen.Wo solch ein Stromkreis nicht durch die Netz-Trenneinrichtung abgeschaltet wird:
> - muss (müssen) (ein) dauerhafte(s) Warnschild(er) nach 16.1 in der Nähe der Netztrenneinrichtung angebracht
> sein;
> - muss eine entsprechende Aussage im Wartungshandbuch enthalten sein, und es gilt (gelten) eine oder
> ...


----------



## Bernd2200 (25 August 2009)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen und die Hinweise!
Liege ich denn mit einem gelben?? Schlauch für die Kennzeichnung von Leitungen vor dem Hauptschalter richtig?? 
Muss der Schlauch über die gesamte Länge der Leitung gehen oder reicht es die Anfang und Enden an den Klemmstellen mit gelben Schrumpfschlauch zu überziehen??
Ist Schrumpfschlauch zu empfehlen??
Spricht etwas dagegen das angesprochene Hinweisschild auf die Montageplatte in der nähe der Leiter anzubringen??
[Die Lösung mit den vorgeschlagenen CI-Gehäusen ist in meinem konkreten Fall leider ungünstig.]
@jabba: Das Zitat sieht mir nach einem Normenauszug aus. Ist Dir die genaue Bezeichnung der Norm (zum Nachlesen) bekannt??

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## jabba (25 August 2009)

EN60204-1 (VDE0113) Kapitel 5.3.5

Schlauch geht, muss aber über die gesamte länge gehen.

Das Schild soll neben den Trenner/Sicherung . Wenn Du dann auf eine Klemmleiste gehst, muss auch dort ein Schild und an alle Geräte die davon versorgt werden. 

Hab mir gerade vor drei Wochen einen Seitenschneider zersemmelt , weil die vor der Hauptschalter abgegriffene Leitung für das Containerlicht mitten auf der Klemmleiste für die Antriebe war. Kein Hinweis und nix zu sehen. Aus diesen Gründen sollte man im eigenen Interesse daran denken es so umzusetzen das es zu jeder Zeit erkennbar ist.


----------

